# EMT-Basic Refresher Course in Ohio



## ArrowGrad02 (Oct 26, 2012)

I am looking for an EMT-Basis Refresher Course close to where I live.  I live in Orrville, Ohio.  Can someone point me in the right direction?  Thanks!


----------



## EMTFozzy (Oct 27, 2012)

*There is one!*

There is a refresher I do know of. It is like 150 for the emt-b.
  Check into  http://www.centralohemstraining.com/.
They are good and well worth it and inexpensive. They helped me with my EMT-P refresher and most of it is done online and there is hands on then it gets turned it as a normal refresher despite part being online!!!


----------



## JBryan25 (Oct 28, 2012)

Try Stark County college or something around that area... I can't remember the exact name of the school there... Is your NR completely expired or do you just need CE and such?


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Oct 30, 2012)

What is a good website for the info on Stark State?  I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## JBryan25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Okay, apparently I can't post links... Check inbox.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 31, 2012)

JBryan25 said:


> Okay, apparently I can't post links... Check inbox.



Correct.  You need at least 10 posts to be able to post links.


----------

